# cage traps



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

whats a better cage trap...

a duke standard series cage trap or a duke heavy duty series cage trap

also would 12"x12"x30" be a good size to trap raccoon?

now i know that most of yall are going to say heavy duty trap because it says "heavy duty" but if you look at pictures the standard series looks more heavy duty. but if any of yall have any experience with one or both of these traps please tell me how it worked for you.

thanks :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

a 12"x12"x30" should be fine for ****.

here is a heavy duty that should work also. Just stay away from the Havaheart traps, they are cheap. I'd also stear you away from the washer drop traps, unless you stake the trap down. **** have a tendency to get pretty rough with a trap and can tip the trap on its side allowing the washers that lock the door down to work back up the slides and allowing the **** to free itself.

This trap uses gravity to close the trap and there is a metal shoe at the bottom of the door that doesn't allow the door to come back open even if the trap is some how tipped on it's side or upside down.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=204_9&products_id=5736

xdeano


----------



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

ya i know what you mean by the havaheart traps. i bought one and the first night that i set it out, a **** went in it and messed up the trap bad. i pretty much had to rebuild the whole trap.

but anyway thanks for the info. i will probably just go ahead and buy the trap that you recomended.

mr. smoke


----------

